# Yay finally pregnant



## Bindi002003

Hi I had been late for four days so took a test bfp I say went to doctor and I am 5 weeks so excited much wanted second baby. What are everyones symptoms at 5 weeks
 



Attached Files:







20180111_142052.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Ele3085

Congratulations!!
I'm 5 weeks as well , so far I've been beyond exhausted and a little bloated , craving spicy/tangy/salty foods . But nothing other then that . How are you feeling?


----------



## Bindi002003

Well I have been getting slight cramping doctor says it's normal . And I have some symptoms one day and none the next I have also been so tired. All I want to do is sleep just cannot wait for my first ultrasound is this ur first or second? When are u due


----------



## Ele3085

It is my first , I can't wait for my ultrasound so I can get a picture of my little bean , I haven't told anyone yet , but I'm just anxious to!! : )
I've been having a bit of cramping as well , but I'm glad it's normal and nothin got worry about . I'm not sure when I'm due , I haven't had a doctors appointment yet


----------



## Bindi002003

Oh how exciting your first this is my second and my first is 4 year old girl. I am due the 14 September but that could change once I have had my scan. I like you cannot wait to tell people but am waiting until 12 weeks.


----------



## Ele3085

Yes , I'm so excited! I haven't told anyone yet , but really can't wait . I'm trying to figure out when I'm due , when did you find out you were pregnant?


----------



## Bindi002003

Found out when I was 4 days late which was last Thursday. I couldn't believe it so I took two tests lol


----------



## Ele3085

I found out Monday after work , I took 4 tests and went to make dinner , halfway through making it , I went to check the tests and got so excited they were all positive that I lost my appetite , and couldn't eat!
I'm so nervous I'm going to wake up and it isn't going to be real , I'm really nervous . So I'm looking forward to these next few weeks flying by so I can get to 12 weeks and get my ultrasound so I can tell my dad he's finally going to be a grandfather . Hearing the heartbeat would ease my nerves 
: )


----------



## Bindi002003

Wow you took 4. I am nervous too it's only natural to be I think I want the weeks to fly by as well. The waiting is killing me I want to see the ultrasound because then it will feel real.


----------



## Ele3085

Haha , yeah , I bought the wrong kind at first and wanted to actually see the word pregnant to I guess doubly reassure myself and make it that much more exciting and real . Which is why I'm so anxious/nervous and worried until I'm able to get that first ultrasound and heartbeat , so I can be at ease


----------



## Bindi002003

Yeah I agree it doesn't seem real at all does it. What does your partner think?


----------



## Ele3085

He isn't involved , but that's ok . The reaction I got when I told him was proof that he isn't someone I want to be around . So his loss , not mine . I've wanted a baby since I was 15 and I'm finally getting my life long dream and a few weeks before my birthday . So happy birthday to me : )


----------



## Bindi002003

Oh I am sorry to hear that his loss


----------



## Ele3085

Thank you , but it's ok . I couldn't be happier that I've got my little bean .


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :) 
So sorry to hear about your ex's reaction to the news. It is his loss! :hugs:


----------



## Ele3085

Thank you love . Yes , I agree , but I have family that I know will be supportive and there for me when I need them(after I'm able to tell them of course) . If he wants to come to his senses and be involved , that's great . But me and my precious bean will be fine just the 2 of us : )


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Dreamer429

So happy to hear that you ladies are also experiencing some cramping! 

I just got my BFP on 1/15 - its really early for me, AF isnt due until Friday, and this is my first little bean!! - I have had a bit of cramping and was pretty nervous about it


----------



## Ele3085

Yayyy , that's so great , congratulations!
I found out on the 8th . Are cramps your only symptoms so far?


----------



## Bindi002003

When I saw my doctor last week he said slight cramps were normal it's just everything stretching. You must be so excited. The only symptoms I have now is nausea in the mornings but I am six weeks tomorrow


----------



## Ele3085

I am so very excited , but finding a doctor as well as insurance is stressing me out , google hasn't been any help and I'm starting to get nervous about it . I've been getting some nausea as well as having a very sore chest . I did find a place that does early scans at 6 weeks , so I'm looking forward to seeing the picture and hearing the heartbeat next weekend


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi Ladies,

Im new here but I just got my BFP yesterday! which was a little early since AF was due today! its nice to hear that the mild cramping is normal. 

How long did you wait before booking a drs appointment? I feel like if I go too early all they will do is have me POAS again.

thanks!


----------

